# XSL-FO Problem mit If



## huibu (19. Sep 2007)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem, 
meine Aufagebe ist es mit XSL ein PDF Dokument zu erstellen ich sollte dazu sagen das ich noch nicht besonder viel mit XSL gearbeitet habe, jetzt stellt sich mir beim Aufbau einer Tabelle folgendes Problem:


```
<fo:flow>
<fo:block>
	<xsl:call-template name="MischungTagePreisTabelle">
		<xsl:with-param name="Spalte1Zeile1" select="Gesamtmischung"/>
		<xsl:with-param name="Spalte1Zeile2" select="Rezeptur1und2"/>
		<xsl:with-param name="preis30" select="12"/>
		<xsl:with-param name="preis60" select="32"/>
		<xsl:with-param name="preis90" select="52"/>
	</xsl:call-template>
</fo:block>
</fo:flow>

	<xsl:template name="MischungTagePreisTabelle">
		<xsl:param name="Spalte1Zeile1"/>
		<xsl:param name="Spalte1Zeile2"/>
		<xsl:param name="preis30"/>
		<xsl:param name="preis60"/>
		<xsl:param name="preis90"/>
		<fo:table border-style="solid" border-width="0.2mm">
			<xsl:call-template name="MischungTagePreisTabelleColumns"/>
			
			<fo:table-body>
				<fo:table-row>
					<fo:table-cell>
						<xsl:if test="$Spalte1Zeile1!=''">
							<fo:block font-weigt="bold">
								<xsl:value-of select="$Spalte1Zeile1"/>
							</fo:block>
						</xsl:if>
					</fo:table-cell>
				</fo:table-row>
			</fo:table-body>
		</fo:table>
</xsl:template>
```


Das Problem ist das if, sollte da nicht "Gesamtmischung" ausgegeben werden oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden??? Bei mir passiert das nämlich nicht.

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## SlaterB (19. Sep 2007)

du übergibst einen Subknoten namens Gesamtmischung, falls vorhanden,
wenn du einen String übergeben willst, dann schreibe

```
<xsl:with-param name="Spalte1Zeile1" select="'Gesamtmischung'"/>
```


----------



## huibu (19. Sep 2007)

Danke SlaterB das hat geklappt!!!


----------

